# Anyone thinking of going back to Stock?



## Mike02z (Jan 29, 2012)

*Stock or Custom ROM?*​
*Are you staying stock, returning to stock or staying with a Custom ROM?*

I'm stock and always have been and will not be changing to a custom ROM00.00%I'm stock and always have been but might change when more custom ROM's appear313.04%I'm on a custom ROM and will continue to look for the perfect ROM for me1565.22%I'm on a custom ROM but going back to stock until more custom ROM's are available521.74%


----------



## Mike02z (Jan 29, 2012)

I got my 7" Tab on Saturday. I have flashed just about every ROM I could find. While I don't like all the bloatware on the stock ROM, it just does not seem like there is a lot of exciting stuff out for the Galaxy Tab 2. Is it just because it's too new? One of the reasons I wanted a 7" tab was to carry from room to room. I have a lot of IR equipment throughout my home and was hoping to use this as a universal remote. It does not appear that any non stock ROM's support the IR blaster yet. I'm thinking of going back to stock.

Anyone else staying stock until more ROM's come out with more features?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I am trying Tab2Lite which is basically stock but gutted to the core. It's very smooth and supports basically everything. Once AOSP get's hardware acceleration I won't think twice, it will be CM9 until my tablet kicks the bucket.


----------



## matthewtyson (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for the Tab2Lite suggestion! I went to AOKP then back to stock, and find Tab2Lite is exactly what I wanted. All it lacks is a camera which you get from the Market (CameraICS+ for me) and Youtube which can be sideloaded. Chrome and hardware acceleration work. I use Nova Prime for the launcher, and everything is very smooth and fast.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

matthewtyson said:


> Thanks for the Tab2Lite suggestion! I went to AOKP then back to stock, and find Tab2Lite is exactly what I wanted. All it lacks is a camera which you get from the Market (CameraICS+ for me) and Youtube which can be sideloaded. Chrome and hardware acceleration work. I use Nova Prime for the launcher, and everything is very smooth and fast.


Glad to hear you like it! Should be a great option until Jellybean hits then I will have to jump to AOSP since we all know Samsung's track record of updates.


----------



## Mike02z (Jan 29, 2012)

I also installed the Tab2Lite and I find it runs better. Hopefully the dev's will get more ROM's out soon.


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

I haven't even had my gt2 for a full week yet and I've already tried everything thats out so far. Tab2lite has been the best running out of any of them. Once theres HW acceleration I'm going AOKP and never looking back.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

Mike02z said:


> I also installed the Tab2Lite and I find it runs better. Hopefully the dev's will get more ROM's out soon.


The problem with more roms is that, where are they going to come from? Anything built from AOSP looks exactly the same, be it CM9 or AOKP. There isn't much out there different for tablets. I would love to see MIUI make a tablet based rom, but i'm not holding my breath.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

GRZLA said:


> The problem with more roms is that, where are they going to come from? Anything built from AOSP looks exactly the same, be it CM9 or AOKP. There isn't much out there different for tablets. I would love to see MIUI make a tablet based rom, but i'm not holding my breath.


I tried porting MIUI over and got it to the boot animation but it just bootlooped. I don't think there is a base that is close enough to ours right now to just port it I think we would need someone to program it from the ground up.


----------



## Mike02z (Jan 29, 2012)

I guess I'm just used to all the ROM's available for my Samsung Galaxy Nexus. The CDMA version only came out in Dec but there were amazing ROM's in early Jan. I bought an Asus Prime around Christmas. The bootloader unlocker was released In Feb and there is still nothing too exciting going on with that tablet either. Is it just tablets in general? I wish we had 1/2 the choices on the GT2 that we have on the SGN.

What I really want is a true universal remote application. That would make the GT2 even better for me. The one I have seen out there does not seem to work on the GT2.


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

Mike02z said:


> I guess I'm just used to all the ROM's available for my Samsung Galaxy Nexus. The CDMA version only came out in Dec but there were amazing ROM's in early Jan. I bought an Asus Prime around Christmas. The bootloader unlocker was released In Feb and there is still nothing too exciting going on with that tablet either. Is it just tablets in general? I wish we had 1/2 the choices on the GT2 that we have on the SGN.
> 
> What I really want is a true universal remote application. That would make the GT2 even better for me. The one I have seen out there does not seem to work on the GT2.


 I think tablets in general may be a little slow in getting ROMs, even the xoom, a google experience device, has very little going on anymore


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

mandog202 said:


> I think tablets in general may be a little slow in getting ROMs, even the xoom, a google experience device, has very little going on anymore


I had the Transformer before this and it took the device almost half a year before it finally took off. Once we start seeing some big deals for this device more people will jump on board. Plus we have xoomdev working on AOSP which once fully completed will also bring a lot of devs over.

But you are somewhat correct in that no tablet will get a huge dev following like a lot of phones have.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

So I have been playing with CM for a little bit and after experimenting with some different things I have found that any launcher that isn't Apex or Nova will run fine and Opera browser works with flash for me. Now everything runs smooth for me at least for now.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using RootzWiki


----------



## Bateluer (Jun 14, 2011)

I rooted on day 1, with in a couple hours of getting home with the Tab 2. But I got random oddness, some FCs, Play Store crashes, etc. Seemed a bit rough. So I flipped back to stock for the time being. I'm going to let the devs polish up a little. I like the Tab 2 7in much more than my Tab 8.9, OMAP4 is a lot more capable than Tegra 2.


----------



## artvandelay440 (Feb 27, 2012)

went straight to AOKP, never looked back. Guess i got spoiled on my Nexus lol


----------



## Mike02z (Jan 29, 2012)

artvandelay440 said:


> went straight to AOKP, never looked back. Guess i got spoiled on my Nexus lol


I thought the same way you did. AOKP build 36 was the first ROM I tried. It was flaky to say the least. I re-flashed and was still having issues. I then tried a couple others and have been on the Tab2Lite for over a week. While it lacks the awesome customization of AOKP, it is certainly more stable on my tab.


----------



## artvandelay440 (Feb 27, 2012)

Mike02z said:


> I thought the same way you did. AOKP build 36 was the first ROM I tried. It was flaky to say the least. I re-flashed and was still having issues. I then tried a couple others and have been on the Tab2Lite for over a week. While it lacks the awesome customization of AOKP, it is certainly more stable on my tab.


I've never had any issues- always butter smooth here. I started on B37 though.


----------



## highandmighty00 (May 13, 2012)

+1 for a MIUI rom.I have used them for a while on my inspire and imo the rom can't be matched.I would love to see it on this tablet.As far as going back to stock.Never.lol.The tab 2 lite rom is what the stock rom wants to be when it grows up.and its only getting better.great work.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using RootzWiki


----------



## dialmformostyn (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm a Gnex AOKP fan boy and tried it and BlackIce on the Tab 2, but - presumably down to the lack of HWA - it was laggy, though fully functional. As has been said, when HWA arrives, my Tab will have AOKP all over it like a rash.

My daily driver is Tab2Lite as it's an excellent, speedy, happy-medium between stock and a custom AOSP ROM. Highly recommended for those that don't want stock, but still want a tablet with some pep.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

dialmformostyn said:


> I'm a Gnex AOKP fan boy and tried it and BlackIce on the Tab 2, but - presumably down to the lack of HWA - it was laggy, though fully functional. As has been said, when HWA arrives, my Tab will have AOKP all over it like a rash.
> 
> My daily driver is Tab2Lite as it's an excellent, speedy, happy-medium between stock and a custom AOSP ROM. Highly recommended for those that don't want stock, but still want a tablet with some pep.


If you don't mind taking some time to set everything up, BAMF with Metallice theme is pretty good and allows you to take out only the features you don't want.


----------



## Metallice (Jan 27, 2012)

miketoasty said:


> If you don't mind taking some time to set everything up, BAMF with Metallice theme is pretty good and allows you to take out only the features you don't want.


Please let me know what features are missing for you. This is the kind of feedback I never get but appreciate. Also you miss out on the kernel!

Sent from my GT-P3113 using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Metallice said:


> Please let me know what features are missing for you. This is the kind of feedback I never get but appreciate. Also you miss out on the kernel!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using RootzWiki


I do miss the kernel but as of right now OCing is borked anyways, I saw that you have fixed that so of course I will be back on your next build.

My main thing that was missing was Exchange support, but I ended up just using AOSP anyways. I actually like your ROM... a lot! I just get nervous then when I go to do something it's not going to work because of something I didn't know that was needed.

As I said though, I will be back once beta 3 is released.


----------



## Mike02z (Jan 29, 2012)

Ideally, I'd a tablet ROM just like ICSourcery V3.2 for the Galaxy Nexus. Custom task bar icons with custom colors. I like being able to move the clock into the center and customize the color. Multiple lock screen icons that are customizable. I'd like to be able to update the ROM OTA. I could go on forever but you get the idea.

Right now I'm running Tab2Lite. It offers the best performance and still allows the IR to function.

I know it's not the ROM but would love for someone to make a universal remote app that works with this tab. I'm sure it's possible, but nothing I have found comes close to what I'm looking for. Most of the IR remote apps do not even function on the Galaxy 2 Tab. Peel has minimum appeal IMHO.


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

I love this tab I'm using cm9 oc'd an v6 supercharged pretty freaking awesome but I do wanna flash aokp but cm9 is rc status an u can't beat that an cm10 is super close another reason also y I haven't flashed aokp is bkuz can't use metallice's kernel with aokp least that I know of

rooted roccin official cm9 via da swagged out gt3113


----------

